# Aquarium hobby



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

My other hobby. Aswell as snakes and reptiles, my house is full of fish tanks. Mainly tankbusters but also have an 8x2 malawi display tank at the moment. Here are some pics - 



























any other aquarists?


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 25, 2006)

any pics of the whole tank ?


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

here are a couple full tank shots - 

8x3x2.5






8x3x2.5


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 25, 2006)

ahh the second one is nice!


----------



## orsm (Apr 25, 2006)

The pictures look familiar. Are you Alex?


----------



## deathinfire (Apr 25, 2006)

hey nox,

Have you posted that 8x3x2.5 before on the net it looks very fimilar? on a fish forum maybe?


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes my name is Alex. From ACE maybe?


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

Cichla monoculus aka Peacock bass


----------



## deathinfire (Apr 25, 2006)

what does ACE stand for??

sorry 

Because ive been doing a little research, as im thinking about setting up a tank with a pair of oscars.


----------



## Yayo (Apr 25, 2006)

Australian Cichlid Enthusiast forums


----------



## orsm (Apr 25, 2006)

ACE - Australian Cichlid Enthusiasts.

http://www.aceforums.com.au


----------



## deathinfire (Apr 25, 2006)

arhhhhhhhhhhhh ok thanks


----------



## orsm (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice bass mate. The ones that I have seen in real life (belonging to yellow) don't have the big nuchal hump yet but are just as nice nonetheless.


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

a few more pics -


----------



## deathinfire (Apr 25, 2006)

how many tanks do u have nox??

fishys are so hard to take care of


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

Fish are not hard to take care of. As long as you meet their needs when initialy setting up, the rest is easy. Alot like reptiles.

I have had up to ~60 tanks set up at a time. Now only 15. Still downsizing to just a couple large display tanks. Keeping alot more herps these days.

Alex


----------



## deathinfire (Apr 25, 2006)

> ~60 tanks set up at a time. Now only 15.



WHAT! 

im assuming you must run a small business, or are you refering to a collection at home?


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

Small breeding set up. :roll:


----------



## orsm (Apr 25, 2006)

deathinfire said:


> WHAT!
> 
> im assuming you must run a small business, or are you refering to a collection at home?



This is normal behaviour for the avid fish collector. If my wife would let me, I would have more tanks in the house. 

Do a search for monster fish keepers online for massive tanks where you can actually scuba dive in it!!!


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

Dont know if any o you guys caught my thread on my new tank?

Building a piece of lake Tanganyika in my fish room in my new house. Under construction! :roll:


----------



## orsm (Apr 25, 2006)

Noxious said:


> Building a piece of lake Tanganyika in my fish room in my new house. Under construction! :roll:



This is rather interesting considering that you used to think that all cichlids should be fed to your tankbusters esp. the fronts! :lol:


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahh... memories. Have a few very interesting tangs building.

Once i find B microlepsis in aus ill be content.


----------



## Reptilia (Apr 25, 2006)

got a pic of this b.microlepsis?


----------



## MannyM (Apr 25, 2006)

deathinfire said:


> what does ACE stand for??
> 
> sorry
> 
> Because ive been doing a little research, as im thinking about setting up a tank with a pair of oscars.



ARGH! Don't get me started on oscars. I made the stupid mistake of putting a baby into my tropical tank... ate EVERYTHING. Even a fighting fish that I just bought, which was still in the original aquarium bag adjusting to my aquarium's water.

Nice second tank though.

BTW, is that a saratoga? The first pic


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

Close. It's a Green Asian arowana.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 26, 2006)

Hard to take care of? How so? I find it very easy!

You have some amazing fish there Nox!! When I move I'm going to purchase a massive tank (with 12mm glass). But I dont know what I want to put in it. Maybe some archer fish or something?


----------



## Bakes (Apr 26, 2006)

I was into fish but have sold all my tanks and got into snakes. My favorite fish was a sleepy cod I caught in a scoop net at a local drain. He (Steve) was about 10 cm long when I caught him and grew to 35cm when I gave him away. I used to catch guppies, rainbow fish to feed him. He also used to take prawns and worms from my fingers :lol: Very cool fish 8)


----------



## Milky (Apr 26, 2006)

hey i keep fish too 8) not as big as yours tho :shock: i wish i had room for a big tank. i only have 4 tanks atm cos we live in a small unit, but when i move it will look like a jungle with snakes and fish everywhere. i keep only african cichlids mostly malawi but i been getting into the tanganyikans a bit lately, here is some pics i took of my tanks

this tank houses a breeding colony of electric blues and a young colony of electric yellows im tryin to grow up to breed






heres the electric blues babies





heres one of the females holding the eggs





ok this is my shell dweller tank 2ft these guys are so fun to watch they are
neolamprologus speciosus





and last but not least this is my other 3 footer it has
a breeding colony of protomelas steveni tigers 1m 4f
2 black calvus 1m 1f
4 albino electric blues
2 e. yellows
2 plecos 1 gold 1 common
2 caudopunctatus 
and some more e.blue fry.





well thats my tanks for now.
oh and by the way fish are so easy to take care of :!: i thought snakes were harder to keep than fish... i spose you jus gotta find a good site to get help from 8) and once you learn what to do it becomes easy..
anyways enjoy 8)


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 26, 2006)

Like the smaller cichlid tank you got Noxious , really like the big cat fish especially the pleco , whats the big one in the last pic ??
I worked in an aquarium for 5 years , kinda miss it actually .
Used to have about 10-12 tanks , only big one was 4x2x2 with discs , the rest were mainly nice tetras like congos , bleeding hearts etc had some angels , bristles and 
and used to breed lots of fancy tailed guppies ( cichlid fodder ) to sell in the shop .
never got into the big cichlids after taking home a pair of oscars some one traded in at the shop broke my 2 new 300 watt heaters , they went back to shop next day and the discs went in to that tank .


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 26, 2006)

What is this fish? And how readily available are they??


----------



## jimmyd (Apr 26, 2006)

You have some nice fish there, expensive ones too, the tiger shovel nose is cool, so is the electric cat fish - you would pay a fortune for most of those fish here in qld

cheers

jim


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 26, 2006)

you would pay a fortune any where in aus for those fish , used to amaze me how expensive some fish would get , but after working in an aquarium that had a quarantine room it no wonder some fish are expensive .


----------



## Noxious (Apr 26, 2006)

Indeed alot of the tankbusters are very pricey, no more so then a woma or nice BHP.

Exotic fish prices have actually come down alot recetly with silver arowana being flogged off for $200-300 2 years ago you would be happy paying $550-650 at stores.


----------



## orsm (Apr 26, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> What is this fish? And how readily available are they??



I believe it's Pseudoplatystoma tigrinum (aka Tiger catfish). It's a nice fish for eating if you are willing to pay a few hundred $$ per kilo for it (in Australia anyway). I don't think it's easy to obtain a small one from your LFS. The ones I have seen have been pretty big - certainly too big to fit into a normal fish bag.


----------



## foxdingo (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice tanks, I have a salt water set up in my wall.


----------



## Samma3l (Apr 27, 2006)

I only have the one 4ft tank running atm. it has 6 e. yellows a sailfin pleco and a bristle nose cat in there. I keep thinking about setting up another tank with e. blues but i keep moving every few years and the hassle of moving fish turns me away.

When I settle, my place will have a heap of tanks on the go.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 27, 2006)

When I look at this beautifull fish, I feel like BBQ


----------



## NCHERPS (Apr 27, 2006)

I used to keep a fair few fish back in the UK, many years ago.
One of the most interesting species for me were the "Arowana's", they were real charectors, with huge appetites and great personalities.
Anyone here keep them? Got some Pic's?

Neil


----------



## NCHERPS (Apr 27, 2006)

Noxious said:


> Indeed alot of the tankbusters are very pricey, no more so then a woma or nice BHP.
> 
> Exotic fish prices have actually come down alot recetly with silver arowana being flogged off for $200-300 2 years ago you would be happy paying $550-650 at stores.



I must of missed your thread and mention of Arowana's, do you keep them Noxious??

Neil


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 27, 2006)

deathinfire said:


> fishys are so hard to take care of



noooooooo they are easier to keep than reptiles, most problems people get are all down to water conditions.

Noxious.....nice arrowana there m8, whats the ID on the catfish in the second pic with the spotted gar ?
cheers
mark


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 27, 2006)

Check out my tank :lol:


----------



## Milky (Apr 27, 2006)

wow now thats a nice tank :shock: :lol:


----------



## Noxious (Apr 27, 2006)

NCHERPS said:


> Noxious said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed alot of the tankbusters are very pricey, no more so then a woma or nice BHP.
> ...



Just have one Asian green at the moment. have kept - leichardti, jardini, silvers and asians. Havent had the opportunity to keep a black yet.

The catfish with the gar is Leiarius longibarbis


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah, very nice pilbara, i have a tank just like that in my livingroom !!
Look.................


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 27, 2006)

did the spectators ome with it? or is that your family? i bet it doubles as a swimming pool hey? 8)


----------



## Yayo (Apr 27, 2006)

I used to keep cichlids too, had heaps of species
-E yellow
-E blue
-Elongatus Spot
-Ps Flavus
-Hongie :roll:
-Frontys
-Heaps of peacocks
-Cobwe
Had heaps more
will try find pics


----------



## Noxious (Apr 27, 2006)

I knew alot of reptile peope over lapped into fish people...


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 27, 2006)

are tropical fish expensive in australia then ? i would have thought they'd be cheaper.......alot cheaper....considering the close proximity to singapore !....or is it just south american & african stuff thats expensive ? 
thanks for the info on the catfish noxious, i used to have a nice mystus wickii about the same size as that, although i'd say synodontis & corydoras are my fav catfish.

cool...........im thinking of sending my fish here !! ....http://www.fish-school.com/


----------



## Yayo (Apr 27, 2006)

Not really all that expensive.
Tankbusters are a dime a dozen these days, same as cichlids.

Its one hobby im in no rush to get back into...massive electricity bills and maintanance is a pain in the ass


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 27, 2006)

YEP...i hear that Yayo...i have a 3ft marine tank with over 600w of lighting over it !!! $$$$$$$ 

when you do get back into it....see if you can train a few fish ! ! http://www.fish-school.com/ :lol:


----------



## Rossagon (Apr 27, 2006)

Are those Whalesharks in that display aquarium? :shock:


----------



## orsm (Apr 28, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> i have a 3ft marine tank with over 600w of lighting over it !!! $$$$$$$


3ft tank and 600W of light? What do you keep in it? Marine? I don't think Marine requires that much wattage. Algae must be a real problem under such condition.


----------



## Yayo (Apr 28, 2006)

Dont forget it also depends on depth of the tank


----------



## orsm (Apr 28, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> are tropical fish expensive in australia then ? i would have thought they'd be cheaper.......alot cheaper....considering the close proximity to singapore



Fish can be quite expensive depending on what you get. The normal run-of-the-mill cichlids eg. africans (yellows and blues) and americans (oscars) are cheap. It only gets more expensive as you get more serious into the hobby. Eg. I paid over $100 per fish for imported wildcaught tropheus (10cm+) and when you are buying about a dozen or more at a time, the cost can be quite high.

The prices are also affected by Australia's stringent quarantine laws - making "exotic" species much more expensive to keep.


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

To say that tank busters are a dime a dozen is a bit rash. With most still ranging from $200-6k not exactly short change for most people. But yes prices have dropped a little, but that goes with cycles. Im sure prices will increase after a few big busts at the airport when they happen again.

I have personally paid thousands of dollars for single speciments, something i am yet to do with reptiles.


----------



## Tristis (Apr 28, 2006)

i keep plecos and peppremint brisel nose my girlfriend has others


----------



## Yayo (Apr 28, 2006)

Tiger shovels nose are only $120-$150 these days.
Siamese tigers were going for a little over $90
Clown knives $50-$150

Sorry mate but they arent expensive at all


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 28, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> yeah, very nice pilbara, i have a tank just like that in my livingroom !!
> Look.................


 Love the whale shark, I would like to see your brine shrimp setup :wink:


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

Yayo said:


> Tiger shovels nose are only $120-$150 these days.
> Siamese tigers were going for a little over $90
> Clown knives $50-$150
> 
> Sorry mate but they arent expensive at all



Those are bare minimum prices. They are also the most commonly available tankbusters.

RTC - $300
RTG - $2000-25000

like i said prices have come down yes, but if you know your tankbusters and have an understanding for the aus exotic fish market you will understand that these prices have bottomed out, and will rise again with time.


----------



## Yayo (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh okay...sorry didnt realise Mr trump.
Why would you want a noxious arowana when we have saratogas which are 10 times cheaper and just as good if not better looking?


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

Yayo - Mr trump? not sure what you are getting at. I have been in the exotic fish scene long enough and have spent enough of my hard earned dollars on fish to know what the market is like.

Also. Arowana are not a noxious species. They are illegal to import, yes. But once here are completely legal to keep. Their is a VERY big different in the two.

I am a lover of our aussie togas, have kept them many times. Both leichartdi and jardini. But if you think that their looks compare to most Asian arowana, then you are sorely mistaken. 

Happy herping and fish keeping!


----------



## Yayo (Apr 28, 2006)

do you understand what your user name even means.
look up "noxious" on dictionary.com and then maybe you will understand my post


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Apr 28, 2006)

IMO Asian Arowana would be preferred over Aussie Saratoga for several reasons.
1. being market & resale value
2. being colour forms
3. being able to breed them in aquariums as opposed to togas which are commercially bred in large ponds only.


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

nox·ious ( P ) Pronunciation Key (nkshs)
adj. 
Harmful to living things; injurious to health: noxious chemical wastes. 
Harmful to the mind or morals; corrupting: noxious ideas. 

Which one is my arowana? :shock: 

Noxious listed species are those strictly prohibited to be kept by any aquarist under normal conditions.

http://www.fish.wa.gov.au/docs/pub/RestrictedFish/index.php?0505

above is a noxious list of fish for WA, as you will find Scleropages formosus is not on it.

maybe you meant something else by noxious arowana? 

I really dont have the time or patients to bicker with you over which species are oppropriate to keep. Neither do i have the time to debate fish prices.

To call tankbusters a dime a dozen and 'cheap' like I said is misinformation. Fish like electric yellows/blues, venustus and dimis etc. Are indeed a dime a dozen!

I bet if you went to every aquarium store in Sydney you would not find more then 10 tiger shovelnose for sale at any one time, a dime a dozen I think not.

I will continue to enjoy my 'noxious' Asian arowana's.


----------



## Yayo (Apr 28, 2006)

No you may not find them in aquariums but sooty has multiples of 10.
Noxious means if it was released into australian water ways it could have a massive impact..not the crap you decided to cut and paste.
I wont argue about fish prices either as i know what they cost...www.tradingpost.com.au type in aquarium fish and we will see how much they are worth :wink:
Your just another aquariust who thinks that if they are worth more they are better..kind of sad you need to prove yourself with fish.


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

I have been buying/selling/dealing with G for a couple years now. I am well aware of what fish are worth.

Now if you have any pics of your fish or fish you have kept post em up? if not, quit being a typical internet troll. Good day mate.


----------



## Yayo (Apr 28, 2006)

I woke upto myself and turfed them.
I started to feel like a freak with multiple tanks etc im now into reptiles.

PS. I never kept tank busters as i found them boring,May as well paint a massive rock and sink it in your tank


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

royal pleco aka Panaque nigrolineatus







peppy - 






dovii (some of my cheaper fish that i still enjoy keeping, just for you G-unit).






Geophagus surinamensis "black throat" spawning - 
















xback asian, blue base. Still small, needs some size and some better pics. Cant wait till this guy gets some size, awesome fish when large. Thus far the highlight of my fishkeeping, have wanted an Xback ever since i got into the hobby! would be similar to a GTP in status in the herp world!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Apr 28, 2006)

Yayo,
Look at Sooties prices. Why does he sell for so much if they are a dime a dozen species?

You just said "Your just another aquarist who thinks that if they are worth more they are better..kind of sad you need to prove yourself with fish" So I guess by that statement you agree that they ARE NOT a dime a dozen or as cheap as chips as you 1st stated?

Every post you make you create tension & stir crap in the threads, Why? whats the point? Verbally abusing & threatening violence against members and creating issues in every post IMO is grounds for banning either temporary or permantly and think the mods should seriously look into it. After the amount of posts you have had deleted & the issues you have caused past & present I am sure you would have been warned already.


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

Senegal bichirs *breeding pair*






fry











school of silver arowana -


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Yayo,
> Look at Sooties prices. Why does he sell for so much if they are a dime a dozen species?
> 
> You just said "Your just another aquariust who thinks that if they are worth more they are better..kind of sad you need to prove yourself with fish" So I guess you agree they ARE NOT a dime a dozen or as cheap as chips?
> ...



Cheers for that mate. Highly irritating member Yayo has made himself out to be.

enjoy the pics the rest of you!


----------



## Yayo (Apr 28, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Yayo,
> Look at Sooties prices. Why does he sell for so much if they are a dime a dozen species?
> 
> You just said "Your just another aquarist who thinks that if they are worth more they are better..kind of sad you need to prove yourself with fish" So I guess by that statement you agree that they ARE NOT a dime a dozen or as cheap as chips as you 1st stated?
> ...



Mind your business child


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

Petenia splendida aka bay snook 

male in breeding dress - 
















female






a bit dark but always loved this shot!


----------



## Noxious (Apr 28, 2006)

Yayo said:


> I woke upto myself and turfed them.
> I started to feel like a freak with multiple tanks etc im now into reptiles.
> 
> PS. I never kept tank busters as i found them boring,May as well paint a massive rock and sink it in your tank



Obviously a narrow minded individual.

I love both my reptile and aquarium hobby, wouldnt 'turf' either of them.

Yes, their have been times when looking around my house seeing bulk fish tanks, scorpions, reptiles and spiders have often left me thinking, am I freak? :twisted: I wouldnt have it any other way though.

yayo - some advice mate, think before you post. You have already made yourself look foolish enough, so please if you dont have anything constructive to add, zip it mate.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Apr 28, 2006)

The site is public domain.
So it is my business as well as everybody elses what is posted & read here.
At 1st I found your immaturity humorous to the effect of watching a spoilt kid chucking a tantrem over a packet of lollies at a grocery store.
But now your continuous outbreaks are just annoying, I am sure everyone else will agree with me that you need a reality check.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 28, 2006)

Noxious, I'm by no stretch of the imiagination normally a fish fan, but I found the silver arowana just beautiful. I don't spose you have anything purple? 

Sorry about this introduction to the site, we're mostly a friendly bunch.


----------



## orsm (Apr 28, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I found the silver arowana just beautiful. I don't spose you have anything purple?



If you like purple in freshwater fish, I think you should be looking at African cichlids.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol, I don't plan on keeping them. I just love the pictures. I'll hunt around for some now :wink: But those silver arowanas are gorgeous


----------



## orsm (Apr 28, 2006)

Yayo said:


> Tankbusters are a dime a dozen these days, same as cichlids.



I don't think tankbusters are a dime a dozen somehow, certainly not in the same league as your run-of-the-mill cichlids like blues, yellows etc. I have certainly only seen tankbusters for sale in specific stores only. Also on the topic of Asian arowanas (esp. RTG), I don't believe they are classified as noxious species in any parts of Australia. If anything, many are protected under CITES. :roll: 



JanC_Reptiles said:


> your continuous outbreaks are just annoying, I am sure everyone else will agree with me that you need a reality check



I have to agree with this statement. The thread was progressing nicely before it degraded into a slanging match. Is it possible to refrain from obnoxious and childish attacks on other forum users by spending more time thinking about the consequences first? It will make everyone's experience much more enjoyable.


----------



## hugsta (Apr 28, 2006)

How many species of fish do you have noxiuos? Love the pics, keep them coming. Have always been into fish, but have never kept them. Maybe one day.


----------



## Noxious (Apr 29, 2006)

Alot of species, never really counted I may though. have recently shut down alot of tanks and sold alot of fish due to downsizing before a house move and to accomodate a few more herps.

Will post some more pics up later on.

Enjoy.

Alex


----------



## Noxious (Apr 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol, I don't plan on keeping them. I just love the pictures. I'll hunt around for some now :wink: But those silver arowanas are gorgeous



One of my former silvers, sold this guy off about 2 years ago. I recently saw it at a store whos owner grabbed it off me those years ago. Now about 3 feet long! massive fish.








fenestratum almost purple! -






one of my current silvers -






group shot! love this pic!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 29, 2006)

Lovely pics  That fenestratum is getting closer to a nice purple :wink:


----------



## Noxious (Apr 29, 2006)

fenestratum -


----------



## Noxious (Apr 29, 2006)

Spotted gar, eating mixed Mbuna -


----------



## Ricko (Apr 29, 2006)

awesome shots of some great fish people keep the pics up


----------



## hugsta (Apr 29, 2006)

Seems like you should charge admission to your house noxious.....LOL


----------



## Moreliaman (May 3, 2006)

orsm said:


> Moreliaman said:
> 
> 
> > i have a 3ft marine tank with over 600w of lighting over it !!! $$$$$$$
> ...


no mate, wattage doesnt have alot to do with it, i could put 1000w over it and still wouldnt get an algae problem, like yayo said it depends on the depth, but it also depends on the amount in time the lights are on and the amount of phosphates in the water, other higher forms of algae like plants which are absorbing the nutrients the algae need to grow...the list goes on and on really......but no, no algae problem in my tank :wink: 




Fuscus said:


> Moreliaman said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, very nice pilbara, i have a tank just like that in my livingroom !!
> ...



Ahhh yes, the brine tanks, they just been delivered !! :wink:


----------



## SLACkra (May 3, 2006)

the fish hobby is fun. i only got two tanks atm. 32gallon tropical freshwater with amazon species, bristle nosed pleco, 9 rasboras, 7 neon tetras and 2 zebra daninos and then my 30cm cube marine. 60watts of lighting, corals and inverts. gathering equitment for a 50gallon(3fter) which will be small polyped stony corals only which is costing me an arm and a leg and i haven't even bought the tank.

the birchirs are nice. very primitive looking fish. do you keep any softwater species? if i had the time and extra cash i would setup a small cory tank, always wanted to try breeding them.

also to my knowlege some arrowana get 1m in length, what are you going to do when that happens?

thanks for sharing the pics,

Andrew


----------



## Moreliaman (May 3, 2006)

ive found a few pics


----------



## Moreliaman (May 3, 2006)

marine


----------



## SLACkra (May 3, 2006)

nice twig catfish and discus! did you ever manage to breed discus, i always found the way the parents reared the babies facinating. really cool to see a bunch of bubs swimming around mom and dad eating mucus.

andrwe


----------



## Moreliaman (May 3, 2006)

yep, bred quite a few discus, but i prefered breeding wild altums, so much more of an amazing, graceful fish, also used to breed dwarf cichlids like cacatuoides, agassizii & trifasciata , may sound like a strange question, but is it possible to keep tropical fish in a pond outside in some parts of aus ?


----------



## SLACkra (May 3, 2006)

mmm thats a good question, honestly i have no idea. possibly if the water quality was ok and the temp was good. haven't heard of anybody doing that in aus but some one probably dose, depends where too, melb probably too cold unless you only had them outside during the summer months.

andrew


----------



## dpeica (May 3, 2006)

> may sound like a strange question, but is it possible to keep tropical fish in a pond outside in some parts of aus ?



Yes..I use to raise Tanganyikan shell dwellers outside in summer at my previous address.


----------



## freerider (May 3, 2006)

wow.... this thread is awesome, i had no idea how crazy some of these fish can get.....
extemely impressed


----------

